# Sick mouse



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

My albino mouse is suffering from an illness. I don't know what it is, but it's fur is thinning and it has started to scratch at its ear. It doesn't run around, but instead just sits in one tube almost all the time. We think that it may have gotten bit from the male that I put it in with. I am not sure if it will live very much longer. Any ideas?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

If your mouse is just sitting in one spot all the time, unless its asleep, its seriously ill, Im afraid youre right 

The sratching alone could be mites, has it been treated for this? Does it have any other symptoms, hows it breathing? Is it losing weight? Eating normally?

Id get a vet or someone who knows what to look for to take a look

Sorry to hear youve got an unwell mousy


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

It is very thin, even though it eats and drinks regularly. It has not been treated for mites; there are very few vets in my area that can help small animals. What are some ways to treat mites? It is also breathing just fine.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can buy ivermectin to treat for mites. If you're in the US then google the fun mouse website as she has instructions on mixing this for mice as it is different to what we get in the UK.


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Thanks. I hope that it will help her.


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Well, the mouse died.


----------

